# عطايا الرب..



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

*عطايا الرب..*​ 
كل شيء صالح فينا ھو من النعمة، من الھبة المجانية التي يھبنا الروح القدس . ويوضح بولس
لتلميذه تيطس في رسالته الثانية اليه أن صعود المسيح الى السماء من بعد قيامته كان سببا لإرسال
الروح المعزي الى العالم .
بھذا الصعود وجلوس السيّد عن يمين الآب نزلت العطايا على البشر. والعنصرة دائمة. كل
الأسرار المقدسة عنصرة. صعد "ليملأ كل شيء" ومظاھر العطاء انه جعل في الكنيسة رسلًا وھم الإثنا
عشر. "والبعض أنبياء".
كلمة نبي اذا أُطلقت في العھد الجديد على إنسان مؤمن بالمسيح تدلّ على ذاك الذي يدل الكنيسة
والقيادة فيھا على مشيئة لله في الوقت الذي يتكلم فيه ھذا الانسان، وممكن أن يكون ھذا الانسان من
العلمانيين. كذلك المبشّر.
اما الذين يُعلّمون في اجتماع الكنيسة فھم رعاة. ففي الاجتماع الكنسي، الكاھن او الأسقف. او الانبا..
معلّم فالوعظ جزء من القداس الإلھي ولا يقوم به علماني. العلماني في كنيستنا يمكن ان يكون استاذا في
معھد اللاھوت، ولكن الاستاذ لا يعظ في القداس الإلھي.
الغاية من تنوّع المواھب وتعددھا يقول الرسول انه ”لأجل تكميل القديسين“ ويعني بھم المؤمنين
الذين قدسَتْھم المعمودية وتُجدّدھم القرابين. القديسون الذين على الأرض يُكمّلھم لله لعمل الخدمة. أية
خدمة في الكنيسة، ومنھا العمل الاجتماعي، تحتاج الى نعمة. واذا قامت خدمة التعليم او الوعظ او افتقاد
الفقراء، فھذا كله ”لبنيان جسد المسيح“ الذي ھو نحن. نحن بعضنا مع بعض في الإيمان والصلاة نبني
الكنيسة التي ھي مجموعتنا بالروح القدس.
بھذا البناء المستمر ”ننتھي جميعنا الى وحدة الايمان“ فھذا لا تحفظه الا بالصلاة مع الإخوة
والتماسك بالمحبة والتعاضد في العمل الصالح. ھذه العناصر كلھا تؤدي بنا الى ”معرفة ابن لله“، فاذا لم
يكن فيك عمل صالح وفكر مستقيم ومحبة للإخوة، لا تقدر أن تعرف ابن لله ولا ان تصير انسانا كاملا .
الانسان الكامل ھو الذي يصل الى ”قامة ملء المسيح“. فالمسيح الممتلئ من الروح القدس، المستقر فيه
الروح ھو النموذج الذي عليك ان تتبعه فتصير قامتك الروحية ھنا بطول قامة المسيح، وبھذا المعنى
تصير مسيحًا آخر.
ھذه ھي الدعوة التي دُعينا اليھا في ھذا العام الجديد. المھم الجديد فينا بالنعمة المسكوبة علينا.
السنة ليس فيھا بالضرورة شيء جديد. انت جديد بالروح القدس إن تحررت من كل شيء عتيق لتصير
خليقة تُكوّنھا النعمة.
اما وقد ظھر على نھر الأردن فأنت تغتسل به وتصبح نقيا يومًا بعد يوم ويتھيأ لك ملكوت
النقاوة.


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*الرب يبارككم


موضوع فى منتهى الرووعه


شككرا جدا

فعلا كل واحد له عطيه ( موهبه )​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

*
اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

روزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## jojo_angelic (4 أبريل 2010)

أخي كليمــــو   : المسيح قـام حقا قــام 
            فعلا عطايا الرب كثيره وخص كل واحد منا بعطيه وكلنا نكمل بعضنا
            الرب يباركـــــــك


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

كل المواهب الروحية هي عطية الروح القدس مُقدمة من أجل الكنيسة الواحدة. ويلزم تنوع المواهب لأجل تكميل الأعضاء بعضهم البعض، فلا يفتخر أحد على أخيه بما وهبه اللَّه مجانًا من أجل بنيان اخوته

موضوع ممتاز كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي عالموضوع الطيب
تحيتي​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

netta

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة


----------



## happy angel (7 أبريل 2010)

*ومن عطاء اللَّه أنه مهَّد للإنسان كل سُبل الراحة قبل خلقه، خلق له أولاً الطبيعة التي تريحه: النور والماء والنبات ... رفع له السماء سقفاً، ومهَّد له الأرض لكي يمشي عليها.
من أجله ألجم البحر، وأخضع له طبيعة الحيوان، ولم يدعه معوزاً شيئاً بل خلق له الشمس تمنحه النور بالنهار، والقمر والنجوم لإضاءة الليل ... خلق له الطعام الذي يأكله، والطيور التي تغني في أذنيه، والطبيعة التي تمتعه بمناظرها. ومنحه أيضاً كل الطاقات التي تساعده على الحياة.

ميرسى كليمووو موضوع جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع فى غايه الروعه
وسدقنى ربنا عطاياه كتيرة ومش بيحوش عن حد ابدااااا
وهو الا قال اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم
ربنا عطانا خيرات كتير بس هو
مستنينا نطلب 
ومستنى رجوعنا 
زى الابن الضال 
بجد موضوع رائع​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*Bnota_Zr†a


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2010)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

